# How do I adjust volume independently between Pandora and Uber Navigation?



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I can’t hear the navigational turn by turn instructions when operating the Pandora app that’s offered on the Uber navigation app. The loudness of the music overpowers the voice commands. I’m using an iPhone 6. Is there a way to adjust the two volumes independently of each other?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Under normal circumstances you can't. However, since you are running Pandora through Uber's servers AND have given Uber control over your BT, you might ask Uber at a Hub. I doubt if email support can handle. Just my opinion.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I also run Pandora in my Car, but as a separate App, not through Uber. And I do not have that problem.
Try it.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Why are you using Uber Navigation in the first place? Use Google Maps man.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

And why do you have _voice _turn by turn? Can't you just glance at the phone now and again? Do you _have _to have some lady's voice chirping at you while you drive to get where you're going?

That was the first thing I turned off. So annoying.

[NG]Owner


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I use the free Pandora (not the Uber one) and have light jazz on fairly low volume. With it set that way, I don't actually hear the turn-by-turn but I do hear an _interruption_ in the music -- which prompts me to look at the map.

And I agree with Waverunner1 about Google Maps.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

The only problem with using Google or Waze maps is that I cant see or hear if I get an additional ping.


----------

